# The truth about Narutoforums sick system



## 500ml (Apr 24, 2007)

The moderators name has been changed to danger of getting fired. 



			
				Moderator said:
			
		

> 500ml said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To the moderator here. I contacted the police, but I can't do anything without picture proofs. I say you go and file a complaint there, and you will probably win a lawsuit too. This is what I reserached for you:



As for me, this was my last post here. I am sick of all the moderators and people who mock me. Good bye.,


----------



## Kyon (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzu, you so crazy.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

I...don't even know what to say.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackfeather said:


> Are you kidding me?



No, this is true. The person I am talking about personally PMd me yesterday, and was litereally crying because of what they did to her. Too bad I don't know where the male moderators or Tazmo live, or I would have breck their neck.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 24, 2007)

Posting in thread.


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

fucked up shit!!!!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml said:


> No, this is true. The person I am talking about personally PMd me yesterday, and was litereally crying because of what they did to her. Too bad I don't know where the male moderators or Tazmo live, or I would have breck their neck.



Its late for crying, she shouldn't post her nude pic!! Well it seems hard for me to believe you


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Ahahahahaha

And i was afraid it might be an uneventful day


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

LEGENDARYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

whos that gurl??


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

your own fucken fault for wanting to be mod, shouldn't went topless because it was your choice.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 24, 2007)

Life! 500ml! Fetch!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml, I can't but I want to rep you. You deserve a full green rep bar


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, 500ml
*posts*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

TO THE ARCHIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 24, 2007)

Arrgghhh I really don't know, this issue is true or not!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackfeather said:


> Arrgghhh I really don't know, this issue is true or not!!!



This is serios biznaz and censored tittash


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn, I know girls would fuck for money but not strip for mod powers. This is real fucked up. Can't believe if this story is true or not.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf, you serious?! thats retarded. KICK SOME ASS.


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this shit true?


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml plz send me the uncensored pic


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

Key said:


> Is this shit true?



Quite a few of 500ml's threads have gone to the Blender Blades. Whaddya think?
Seriously, I'm sure it was just a mod playing around with him


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzu, you're a genius. xD


But it won't work without an idiot


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you just trying to get a certain mod,or two fired ????


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

Why aint this thread get trash yet?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

I also want the uncensored pic 

PM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm somewhere between , ,  and


----------



## less (Apr 24, 2007)

Rated five. I don't even know what to say. This is complete and utter gold.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 24, 2007)

TITS OR GTFO


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 24, 2007)

This is terrible 500ml.  

Just think of all those poor girls naked....


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 24, 2007)

less said:


> Rated five. I don't even know what to say. This is complete and utter gold.



I'm still not really sure if 500ml thought it was real or not   If he didn't it's a 4. If he did it's a 5


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

We need more proof!!!!!!! GET US MORE?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 24, 2007)

Key said:


> We need more proof!!!!!!! GET US MORE?



I agree. We need pictures of all the naked girls to believe this.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

to have an idea of this thread's awesomeness you would need a rating of over 9000


----------



## Key (Apr 24, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> to have an idea of this thread's awesomeness you would need a rating of over 9000



Get on with it, if haven't rated the thread already, get at it!!


----------



## Turnip Girl (Apr 24, 2007)

I think 'lolz' pretty much sums it up. <3


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

Key said:


> Why aint this thread get trash yet?



Your avatar. I love it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> This is exactly the type of discrimination I'm talking about.



yeah, its true

TITS OR VAGINA

see, I give you the freedom of choosing


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 24, 2007)

want porn pl0x


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 24, 2007)

Posting in a legendary thread.

Also, requesting mod pr0nz.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml if you post nude pics of your 500ml capacity penis you will be made admin
I mean it


----------



## Pein (Apr 24, 2007)

legendary thread


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 24, 2007)

argh...words fail this pirate....argh


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 24, 2007)

Good work 500ml. As always


----------



## Rohi_ (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoa, this must be the most confusing thread ever! Yet I get the feeling that someone's being a complete ass here. A+ for the initial confusion and mayhem, F for the pathetic attempt to be funny on other people's expense, and failing miserably.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

Rohi_ said:


> Whoa, this must be the most confusing thread ever! Yet I get the feeling that someone's being a complete ass here. A+ for the initial confusion and mayhem, F for the pathetic attempt to be funny on other people's expense, and failing miserably.



lol
He should get the noob of the month award
oh wait, that's for 500ml


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 24, 2007)

How brown is ^ (use bro) Brown?


----------



## Rohi_ (Apr 24, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> lol
> He should get the noob of the month award
> oh wait, that's for 500ml



Well, I wouldn't really mind that. And while at it, you could claim your 'inconsiderate prick of the month' funniest damn guy on the forums award, you really did earn it


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 24, 2007)

postin in legendary thread


----------



## Maydrid (Apr 24, 2007)

What the hell.  I sent the mods a ton of pics of my penis, and have yet to get mod status!  I'm marching on capital hill on this issue!  Bunch of sexist pricks...


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 24, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> postin in legendary thread



So am I


----------



## Anko (Apr 24, 2007)

There's a choice: either have naked pictures of yourself on the internet; or, have dignity. You can't have both. :[

also; lol legendary blah blah blah


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Lolworthy.  

500 ml, it's really sad yet at the same time funny watching them fuck around with you like this. Stop being an idiot and open your eyes to the fact that they're toying with you just like a cat would toy with a mouse before it kills it. O:

Oh and by the way ..

​


----------



## Iria (Apr 24, 2007)

lol 

posting


----------



## Kaki (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml can't stay away!! He's got to save our forum. 

And is this supposed to make me want to be an mod?


----------



## Cavalorn (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know what to say, so I'll just be paralyzed and go on with staring in total awe. :amazed


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 24, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> postin in legendary thread



So am I


----------



## Cuivreries (Apr 24, 2007)

_ 

So, Admins can have their very own harem from the comfort of their computers now? 

Common sense is knocking at your door; pick up the phone, deaf one._


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow.Thats all I have to say.Just wow.


----------



## Heldensheld (Apr 24, 2007)

Um....bravo?


----------



## Anouk (Apr 24, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 24, 2007)

right...


----------



## element_fighter (Apr 24, 2007)

...so this is true


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 24, 2007)

:rofl

500ml you rockzzz


----------



## Jaga (Apr 24, 2007)

i didnt even know Naruto Fan had an 18+ clubhouse thing till recently...i was pretty surprised.... i thought this was just a place for friends and fans of Naruto to discuss Naruto and some other anime like Bleach...and a few side things like games, news, ect


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

Rohi_ said:


> Well, I wouldn't really mind that. And while at it, you could claim your 'inconsiderate prick of the month' funniest damn guy on the forums award, you really did earn it



OMG the mutual hatred chemistry between us is so amazing 
Let's get married~!


----------



## Mojim (Apr 24, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> I...don't even know what to say.


I second that


----------



## Maydrid (Apr 24, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> OMG the mutual hatred chemistry between us is so amazing
> Let's get married~!



Can I be the flower girl at your wedding??


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think this is funny at all -.-
its a disgrace really, but that's what to expect from the internet...
and I've always thought that there was something sinister and eeeeevil about the mods... plus, they are openly perverted >.>
it just shouldn't happen to an employee -.-


----------



## coriander (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow. Disturbing the peace. Nice work. 

Seriously?


----------



## Crayons (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait.. I have to post here!

I can't think of anything to say but.. wow.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 24, 2007)

Maydrid said:


> Can I be the flower girl at your wedding??



We don't let those in only underpants in


----------



## Seizaburo (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol, I was about to say 500ml = Suz, but Kyon beat me to it with four pages 

Still, this is epic. And such I am posting in a epic thread.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Posting in legendary thread. _::always wanted to say that::_

Incidentally, with Suzuhiko's departure from the mod team imminent (I hope you didn't think we'd actually tolerate these shenanigans, Suz), we are now accepting new applications for Konoha Plaza mod. (Only hot girls need apply.)

Of course seriously. How could anyone possibly think this wasn't serious? We're racist sexist pigs, you all know that.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 24, 2007)

Key said:


> Damn, I know girls would fuck for money but not strip for mod powers. This is real fucked up. Can't believe if this story is true or not.



I believe it. :3


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2007)

CONGRATURATIONS! YOUR WINNER!


----------



## mygrimer (Apr 24, 2007)

this is the future of NF!!!


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> You can't fire me, how will I ever manage to feed my children ??



I hate to say this, but rabbits reproduce at a very fast rate.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> I didn't intend to be exposed.
> 
> This was supposed to be anonymous
> 
> ...


[REQUEST]...more pic please? [/REQUEST]


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I post topless pics too


----------



## mygrimer (Apr 24, 2007)

Please do


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 24, 2007)

amazing  i loled


----------



## geG (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, thread


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Apr 24, 2007)

This is creepy O.o


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2007)

mygrimer said:


> Please do


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml should re-open his S.W.A.T. team.

I will join it again


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

Highly entertaining shit.


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone who believes this is full of "lol"

is suzu a man or woman? O_o


----------



## Lord James (Apr 24, 2007)

Lmao! Priceless. XD


----------



## vanh (Apr 24, 2007)

Pure gold


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 24, 2007)

....

I dont know what to say. this sure is interesting o__o


lol.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha. 500ml you fucking deliver. The DRAMA! OH THE DRAMA!


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

z0mg 500ml ur so great, legendary thread! /endtalkinglikeothers


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Apr 24, 2007)

legendary thread...


----------



## D?j? Vu (Apr 24, 2007)

haha oh wow.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 24, 2007)

legendary thread.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 24, 2007)

posts!! Crazy...

Maybe that Nude Chick is The *Ho's*kage? -.-


----------



## Fuzzly (Apr 24, 2007)

I was hoping for an awesome flame. Instead I got lameness. 


 But I do appreciate the effort!


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

i like those caucasian white curtains


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 24, 2007)

coup d'?tat, anyone?


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 24, 2007)

haha, this is gold.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2007)

*EVIDENC-err...TITS OR GTFO!!!*


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml said:


> No, this is true. The person I am talking about personally PMd me yesterday, and was litereally crying because of what they did to her. Too bad I don't know where the male moderators or Tazmo live, or I would have breck their neck.


Suzu, you made him cry??

lololololololololololololol I love you Suzu, now send me nekkid pictures plz.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread is made of 100% pure win.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

posting in legendary thread.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 24, 2007)

_*breathes in*_


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

why did suzu post a pic of a man in the member pic thread >_>

im confused, is DS gay or not?


----------



## Fuzzly (Apr 24, 2007)

little nin said:


> why did suzu post a pic of a man in the member pic thread >_>
> 
> im confused, is DS gay or not?



Does it matter?


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah it does

not in a homophobe way


----------



## Fuzzly (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I ask why?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

500ml said:
			
		

> No, this is true. The person I am talking about personally PMd me yesterday, and was litereally crying because of what they did to her. Too bad I don't know where the male moderators or Tazmo live, or I would have breck their neck.



How gullible can you get? I seriously pity you.


----------



## Saosin (Apr 24, 2007)

​


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuzzly said:


> Can I ask why?



coz i didn't think DS is gay


----------



## Jenna Berry (Apr 24, 2007)

....Was I the only one who didn't laugh?


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 24, 2007)

:rofl

I am pretty sure who wins NF oscar now. 

But wait, HR is right under bathhouse? 
That actually made me chuckle. 
Though it could be true you know. 
I don't trust people's innocence this much.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> I am pretty sure who wins NF oscar now.
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...



The Hokage Residence is under the Bath House, being the "last" forum of Downtown Konoha.


----------



## Senzur (Apr 24, 2007)

dude thats crazy!


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The Hokage Residence is under the Bath House, being the "last" forum of Downtown Konoha.


alrighty. as long as you guys are fine with it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> alrighty. as long as you guys are fine with it.



I wouldn't know -- I'm not the one who created it, nor am I a senior staff member, having been a moderator since January.


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 24, 2007)

Rofl...out of all the posts 500ml made, this is definitely the best!


----------



## UnholyTrinity (Apr 24, 2007)

I never thought I'd catch myself saying this, but...

posting in legendary thread.

but seriously...

if this story is true, as bad as I feel for the girl, I think she was just too stupid for her own good. how desperate must you be to expose yourself for shonen anime forum powers?

Alas, some people are simply a disgrace to humanity. including the mods who posted her pictures.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 24, 2007)

retarded animal babies


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

UnholyTrinity said:


> I never thought I'd catch myself saying this, but...
> 
> posting in legendary thread.
> 
> ...



The story's false. Just one playing on 500ml's gullibility, unfortunately.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wouldn't know -- I'm not the one who created it, nor am I a senior staff member, having been a moderator since January.


 Ah I see. You make it sound like something is indeed going on. xD

nah, I was just thinking a bit too much.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

What the fuck?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Ah I see. You make it sound like something is indeed going on. xD
> 
> nah, I was just thinking a bit too much.



If we go Freudian, it's repressed sexual desire!


----------



## UnholyTrinity (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The story's false. Just one playing on 500ml's gullibility, unfortunately.



True. It does seem a little silly, even for NF.

Still, for the popularity it attracted, it was worth posting here. If not just to peruse its total absurdity.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 24, 2007)

Shit, so going topless won't get me mod powers ???? 

*walks away dissapointed*


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Suz said:
			
		

> I didn't intend to be exposed.
> 
> This was supposed to be anonymous
> 
> ...


Should have thought of that before you decided to breach our secrecy contract and expose our seedy, immoral ways like some Oprah special. 



			
				UnholyTrinity said:
			
		

> if this story is true


See, this is where you need to stop and think everything over carefully for a second.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

you get paid to be a forum moderator?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> you get paid to be a forum moderator?



Nope.

Moderating is a thankless job -- long hours, no pay and rest.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2007)

The warm adoration and love we receive from members like 500ml is our compensation. 

So, no. XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> The warm adoration and love we receive from members like 500ml is our compensation.
> 
> So, no. XD



Like this thread here.


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2007)

It's okay.. we don't have to lie anymore CBG. NF's been found out. THEY PAY THE ASIAN MODERATORS almost to 25% less! They've gotta up our pay now!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

Posting in a legendary thread.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> you get paid to be a forum moderator?



with    pr0nz


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Del said:
			
		

> It's okay.. we don't have to lie anymore CBG. NF's been found out. THEY PAY THE ASIAN MODERATORS almost to 25% less! They've gotta up our pay now!


Actually, that part is more or less true. Of the total sum of money the entire staff earns on a daily/weekly/monthly basis, the white Caucasian male mods take home about 75%, the Asian male mods receive 24%, and the black, Hispanic, Native American, and female mods divvy up the remaining 1%.

It's really an outrage.

So being female myself, I'm actually only earning... lemme do the math here... .2% of nothing is... hold on... nothing, plus nothing... carry the one...


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

For a second there I actually believed you guys were getting payed because I'm a retard like that. 

Man, this thread is fucking awesome. I love this 500ml guy. XD


----------



## nat (Apr 24, 2007)

serious shit huh 

*wonders how did that happen*


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

I apologize, but I find no humour at all with regards to this thread -- just pity.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread...What can I say. It's levels of hilarity are off the scale.

500mL is the ridiculous thread God.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 24, 2007)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Shit, so going topless won't get me mod powers ????
> 
> *walks away dissapointed*



give me and I shall talk to them


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Actually, that part is more or less true. Of the total sum of money the entire staff earns on a daily/weekly/monthly basis, the white Caucasian male mods take home about 75%, the Asian male mods receive 24%, and the black, Hispanic, Native American, and female mods divvy up the remaining 1%.
> 
> It's really an outrage.
> 
> So being female myself, I'm actually only earning... lemme do the math here... .2% of nothing is... hold on... nothing, plus nothing... carry the one...


xD **


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Apr 24, 2007)

You said you were quitting a while ago you puss.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

I would've suspected that this thread be locked and trashed ages ago.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 24, 2007)

While I don't doubt this because frankly.. 99% of humanity is disgusting and even more so on the internet.. I wonder if this thread's even true.. lol


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2007)

​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> While I don't doubt this because frankly.. 99% of humanity is disgusting and even more so on the internet.. I wonder if this thread's even true.. lol



Again, it's just one playing on 500ml's gullibity.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 24, 2007)

well, I really don't doubt how some people really are in private or online, lol. I've been disgusted enough from others in real life and seen just as bad shit happen online. I don't really know if this is true, it's hard to believe from the other stuff I have seen from 500ml but.. meh.. it's a possibility.

But, if not true, why's it still around?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Actually, that part is more or less true. Of the total sum of money the entire staff earns on a daily/weekly/monthly basis, the white Caucasian male mods take home about 75%, the Asian male mods receive 24%, and the black, Hispanic, Native American, and female mods divvy up the remaining 1%.
> 
> It's really an outrage.



I get bonuses considering how rich my ethnic backround it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> well, I really don't doubt how some people really are in private or online, lol. I've been disgusted enough from others in real life and seen just as bad shit happen online.



Indeed.



> I don't really know if this is true, it's hard to believe from the other stuff I have seen from 500ml but.. meh.. it's a possibility.



Understandable.



> But, if not true, why's it still around?



Because people find humour in this, I suppose.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 24, 2007)

Amusement's good and fun  I hope it's not true though, any of it.. wait.. mods actually get paid here?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> Amusement's good and fun  I hope it's not true though, any of it.. wait.. mods actually get paid here?



No, we don't.


----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No, we don't.



lol they havent told you yet CBG


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No, we don't.



You sound like a robot most of the times, CBG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Slips said:


> lol they havent told you yet CBG



Told me what?



Orochimaru said:


> You sound like a robot most of the times, CBG.



Indeed. If I ever had a dime every time someone made that observation. . .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I apologize, but I find no humour at all with regards to this thread -- just pity.



Shut up and go waste your mod pay


----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Told me what?



all the mods get payed they just domt tell the new guys 

Without moneys who in the right state of mind would take on such a job


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Indeed. If I ever had a dime every time someone made that observation. . .



I'll give you a dime for each time you don't sound like one, deal?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Moderating is a thankless job -- long hours, no pay and rest.


Aww we love you anyway.

NOW WHERES MAH SAMMICH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Shut up and go waste your mod pay



I get paid?



Slips said:


> all the mods get payed they just domt tell the new guys
> 
> Without moneys who in the right state of mind would take on such a job



I'm not known for my sanity, I suppose.



Orochimaru said:


> I'll give you a dime for each time you don't sound like one, deal?



Interesting offer, but I'll decline. I am who I am, after all.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow...that first post...

Hm, wow - I haven't read the whole thread, but by God that was a funny post.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I get paid?



And you wouldn't waste it anyway >.>


----------



## Masaki (Apr 24, 2007)

Kyon said:


> Suzu, you so crazy.



I feel stupid for not catching on to this immediately.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 24, 2007)

If this is true, its sick.. but i don't know. anywho *rating thread full*
Posting in Legendary thread


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

The question here is has anyone received the uncensored pic of the topless girl??


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my...

SAY IT ISN'T SO!

I really wanted to be a Mod one day too...

Is this for real? DDD:


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol, of course not. 

Or at least, I don't think so. =S


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2007)

little nin said:


> is suzu a man or woman? O_o


suzu is a deity


----------



## lollipop (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG    ​


----------



## Einstein (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait- you were surprised?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2007)

PM me for the uncensored pic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> Oh my...
> 
> SAY IT ISN'T SO!
> 
> ...



It's not true.

If we actually assigned moderators by doing this, I would have never became one.


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Apr 24, 2007)

if this stroy is true, then damn there r some sick people in the world


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 24, 2007)

this thread is going down in forum history next to norli and garakira; posting.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 24, 2007)

domaton said:


> this thread is going down in forum history next to norli and garakira; posting.



It sure is. Ahhh.. norli... <3


----------



## coriander (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait. Suzu = 500ml? Or Suzu was the one toying with 500ml?


----------



## Senzur (Apr 24, 2007)

this is so absurd thats not real


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor Reznor.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2007)

I find this hard to belive.


----------



## EXGod (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow. Threads like this really happen in NF. Amazing.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 24, 2007)

☼Ichigo☼ said:


> I find this hard to belive.



same here heh


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I be a mod so I can look at por-err "help with the site"?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

coriander said:


> Wait. Suzu = 500ml? Or Suzu was the one toying with 500ml?



The latter.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2007)

And E wants to become a hacker........if he can't tell that suzu's fucking around with Em then hows he gonna become some l33t haxor.

This just makes me laugh even more.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 24, 2007)

So....

Where do I sign up to apply for mods?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont see how anyone belives this. there is no way in hell this would be going on for so long without anyone being cought. Use your fucking head!!!


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, ladies stripping their way to mod 

all i can say is: after reading this thread i've become suddenly interested in becoming a mod.


----------



## Nico (Apr 24, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> I...don't even know what to say.



Archive! Archive! Archive!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

fuck

i guess this forum is getting shut down


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's not true.
> 
> If we actually assigned moderators by doing this, I would have never became one.



Phew. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

Nico said:


> Archive! Archive! Archive!



Well, yeah. Haha.


----------



## coriander (Apr 24, 2007)

CBG said:
			
		

> The latter.



Suzu is legendary. Poor 500ml.


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 24, 2007)

Well now. Here goes for some entertainment in the late afternoon.

/posting in legendary thread.


----------



## bashingon (Apr 24, 2007)

posting in thread!!!


----------



## ̣ (Apr 24, 2007)

- Spoilertag is your best friend. Learn to use him.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2007)

By spamming this thread with "Legendary thread" "Archive omg", you lower the hilarity and the legendary status of the thread.

*sigh* noobs.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 24, 2007)

worst thread ever


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Apr 24, 2007)

now i know why my parents say that i can't put a pic of me on the net....


----------



## bloodstains (Apr 24, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> Life! 500ml! Fetch!



  that has to be the best post ive ever seen.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 24, 2007)

Key said:


> Damn, I know girls would fuck for money but not strip for mod powers. This is real fucked up. Can't believe if this story is true or not.


I always thought that you have to pay to be a Moderator.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2007)

All right, fun's died down and people are only posting to say "LOOK OMG I'M POSTING" now, so I'm going to lock and archive this. 

'Night, all. Remember, still accepting those applications.


----------

